# Продукты компании Webroot Inc.: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Severnyj (19 Дек 2012)

*Антивирус вызывает сбой в работе Windows 8*

Представители компании Microsoft сообщили на одном из форумов о том, что антивирус Webroot может блокировать работу пользователей новой операционной системы Windows 8.








Как сообщается в сервисе Microsoft Answers, где эксперты компании консультируют ее клиентов относительно технических проблем с продуктами софтверного гиганта, компьютеры на базе операционной системы Windows 8 могут быть заблокированы сторонним антивирусным обеспечением.

По словам специалистов, с подобной проблемой могут столкнуться те пользователи, которые используют антивирусное программное обеспечение компании Webroot до версии 8.0.2.79. Предыдущие версии программы, подчеркивают эксперты, «ошибочно удаляют из ядра ОС Windows 8 ту часть системного реестра, которая необходима для корректного прохождения авторизации».

Пользователи, столкнувшиеся с данной неисправностью, сообщили в Microsoft о том, что им не удается войти в систему, используя учетные данные сервиса идентификации и аутентификации «Microsoft account» (ранее именовался компанией как «Windows Live ID» и использовался для единого входа на всех сетевых сервисах Microsoft, в том числе Hotmail, MSNBC, MSN и Xbox 360).

Стоит отметить, что те пользователи Windows 8, которые «использовали в системе исключительно учетные записи, привязанные к «Microsoft account», вынуждены будут сделать «откат» ОС до того момента, когда был установлен антивирус Webroot». Альтернативой этим действиям является переустановка операционной системы.

Напомним, что недавно разработчики антивируса Avast сообщили о ложных срабатываниях программы на русской версии операционной системы Windows XP, в результате которых у пользователей блокировался доступ к сети Интернет. 

Источник


----------



## Candellmans (25 Апр 2017)

*Антивирус «сошел с ума», стал крушить Windows и блокировать Facebook*
Во второй половине дня в понедельник, 24 апреля, антивирусный продукт Webroot буквально сошел с ума. Программа вдруг начала обозначать системные файлы Windows как вредоносные и переносить некоторые из них в карантин, тем самым выводя систему из строя.





Как правило, антивирусные решения созданы таким образом, чтобы игнорировать файлы ядра Windows, критически важные для работы системы. Тем не менее, Webroot начал принимать их за троян W32.Trojan.Gen, и в результате перемещения файлов компьютеры стали показывать ошибку, что в некоторых случаях привело к выходу их из строя. Вскоре проблема была исправлена, однако многие пользователи так и остались с сотнями, а то и тысячами файлов в карантине.

Webroot «обозлился» не только на Windows. По непонятной причине антивирус принял Facebook за фишинговый сайт и заблокировал к нему доступ. В добавок ко всему, отдел по связям с общественностью Webroot в ответ на жалобы относительно странного поведения антивируса по непонятной причине присылал пользователям ссылку на презентацию, посвященную вымогательскому ПО.

Команда поддержки Webroot быстро отреагировала на проблему и к вечеру 24 апреля выпустила исправление. Компания также предоставила пользователям инструкции по восстановлению системных файлов и предотвращению их дальнейшего попадания в карантин. Правда, данные инструкции помогут только пользователям домашней версии антивируса. Для корпоративной версии требуется более сложное решение, и команда поддержки пока еще работает над ними

Антивирус «сошел с ума», стал крушить Windows и блокировать Facebook


----------

